# Mingo Ridge?



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Ive always heard of this while on the forum and I may have coordinates close by and not know it ....can someone give the general vacinity coordinates to Mingo Ridge.

Thanks Mickey


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

23-25 miles straight south of Destin.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok man thanks thats what I thought I got some pretty good stuff in that area.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Jimmyjams,

Are you still fishing out of Destin? I used to fish a bunch with you and Ed. PM me sometimes when you are going out. I got myslef a little boat that I try to do some crazy fishing on.

Chris


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

any general #s to mingo ridge


----------



## rauber (Oct 10, 2007)

just get one of those charts they sell at outcast or half hitch. the numbers are on there. or look through the mbt list.....


----------



## Sailor50 (Nov 8, 2007)

Generally runs from N 30 00.000 W 086 34.50 east to N29 59.800 W 086 30.300


----------

